# How much food for a puppy in slow grow program



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a tough one. With all the variations of food out there with differing amounts of filler and food I don't think there is a simple answer. In my method I feed them a little more if I can really feel the ribs and feed them a little less if those ribs have some insulation on them. I also vary it a little day to day based on how much activity they have had that day. Not a scientific response but so far I've been able to keep my guys svelt.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Weight gain should be about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs a week. I have a 13 week old that still gets 1/2 cup 3 times a day (total 1 1/2 c/day) SHe has continued to grow at a slow steady pace so I have not increased the food. She also gets some treats throughout the day & occasionally some other nutritious snacks like banana, sweet potatoe chips, strawberries.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Traz said:


> Weight gain should be about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs a week. I have a 13 week old that still gets 1/2 cup 3 times a day (total 1 1/2 c/day) SHe has continued to grow at a slow steady pace so I have not increased the food. She also gets some treats throughout the day & occasionally some other nutritious snacks like banana, sweet potatoe chips, strawberries.


I tried to do that but his ribs where very noticeable so i just give him more food, was i wrong? do ribs have to show in slow grow? what food are you giving your puppy? Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

What's slow grow?
I feel like I've missed something...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, ribs do not have to show during the slow grow program. The pup should just have a slow and steady weight gain, as Traz indicated. 

Here is the article by Rhonda Hovan

http://www.jrsgoldenangels.com/slowgrow.html

You should be able to stand over your puppy, and, lightly pressing your fingers in the middle of his rib cage, feel but not see his ribs. If you can easily see the ribs, your dog is probably too thin.

When adding food to a puppy's diet if he or she is too thin (have rarely had to do this though-LOL!), I usually start with 1/4 to 1/3 cup per day, wait a few days and then add more if necessary.

Weight management in a puppy is a very individual thing. At 6 months of age, Creed and then Hilton both ate 6 cups per day of Canidae. They were not at all fat but they were very very active in addition to growing. Now, as adults, they eat about 2 2/3 cups of Canidae per day and are in good weight.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Puppies do vary so much. My Tally ate 3/4 cup of Canidae 3 times a day as a puppy, but Tango ate 1 cup 4 times a day at the same age and she is much smaller. Right now, Finn can eat 3 cups of Innova, but Tally would be a balloon and can only eat 2 cups of Innova, even though they are the same height and weight. Tango eats 2 cups as well bc she is a petite little thing.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

hmsalazar said:


> I tried to do that but his ribs where very noticeable so i just give him more food, was i wrong? do ribs have to show in slow grow? what food are you giving your puppy? Thanks


We are on the slow growth plan also. Like you I have concerns when looking at the rib cage. In addtition to the rib cage though, take a look at the backbone. In our case, the backbone seems to tell a whole different story. I can feel it, but it's not sticking out enough to indicate that there are problems. We are feeding proplan currently, but will be transitioning to Fromm Large Breed Puppy shortly. Withe the proplan we ar feed 1/2 cup 3 times per day.

Our actual weights have been:
8 wks. 10 lbs.
9 wks 11.5 lbs.
10 wks 13.0 lbs.
11 wks 14.5 lbs.

Gracie's sister Kadence (Traz) who is a GRFer has also maintained nearly the same if not the same weights.


From the site listed below:_*

"In order to effectively maintain a normal and healthy growth rate, the pup must be quite thin and fit. Since most people are accustomed to seeing pups who are soft and growing too rapidly, these trim pups may appear extreme to many people". *_

_*any excess food is first used for growth. That is, even if he is getting too much food, the pup will not get fat -- he will simply grow faster. By the time a pup actually looks or feels fat, he is already at an extreme, and growing far too rapidly.*
_ 


Noey said:


> What's slow grow?
> I feel like I've missed something...


_"The goal of this Plan is to produce a slow rate of growth for puppies between the ages of birth and 4 months. The purpose of the slowed growth rate is to permit the healthiest possible development of bones and joints. Rapid growth has been proven to be linked to a greater incidence and severity of orthopedic disease such as hip and elbow dysplasia, and panosteitis. Faster growing pups are also more likely to sustain soft tissue injuries during play or exercise. Additionally, there is preliminary evidence that heavier pups may be at increased risk for developing cancer later in life._"

For mor information: 
http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

I think i mess up with Lucky at 11 weeks, even he is slim now eating 4 cups per day at 16 weeks old, should i give him less food or is to late? Also, how active are the puppies following the program? Thanks to all.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

My girl has always been on 3 cups a day. She's not formally on a slow growth program, but inadvertently it happened that way. She was in puppy kindergarten with 3 of her sibblings and Sophie was so much smaller than they were. Now, at 6 ish months, she is still considered small for her "age".


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

hmsalazar said:


> I tried to do that but his ribs where very noticeable so i just give him more food, was i wrong? do ribs have to show in slow grow? what food are you giving your puppy? Thanks


 I use Fromm Large Breed Puppy. She started out on Pro Plan but I switched it to Fromm. What ever you use be sure it is large breed puppy, not regular puppy. Or use an adult food. Our breeder said 1 to 1 1/2 per week is a nice steady gain. She has been real close to that. Her appointment this week at the vet was at 11 1/2 weeks and she was 15 lbs. 6 oz. I do see her ribs but she is gaining about right so I am not concerned.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

I now lower his food to 300g of pro plan per day (or 280g + 2 full scoops of homemade food) and this week his gain is about 1 3/4 lbs wish is good, but he is supost to gain 14lbs from week 12 to week 20, and now at week 17 his gain is 14.5lbs. do you think he needs to gain the same 1 3/4 lbs per week or less?

http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

What if a puppy isn't gaining enough? Bruno has only gained about .9 pounds in the past 10 days (so he's 17.6 lbs at 14 weeks). I feed him 1 cup of Solid Gold Wolf Cub 3x a day, with a little canned Innova at the dinner feeding and he rarely eats the entire cup. Do I supplement? Switch to a food that he likes better? Wait until I ask the vet?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber is on Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. He was 22 lbs at 12 weeks on 3 cups a day. At that point, we upped his food to 4 cups/day. 
He will be weighed on Tuesday when he goes for his next checkup at 16 weeks. I won't be surprised if we up his food again. He's quite slim when he's wet and you can actually see him through all that fur


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

khoch4 said:


> What if a puppy isn't gaining enough? Bruno has only gained about .9 pounds in the past 10 days (so he's 17.6 lbs at 14 weeks). I feed him 1 cup of Solid Gold Wolf Cub 3x a day, with a little canned Innova at the dinner feeding and he rarely eats the entire cup. Do I supplement? Switch to a food that he likes better? Wait until I ask the vet?


do he have loose stools? 


Here is Lucky charts at 20 weeks, the program should stop here or do i keep controlling the gain?

8 10.14 
9 11.9
10 14.1
11 16.09 
12 18.29 
13 22.26 
14 24.69 
15 29.1 
16 31.3 
17 33.29 
18 35.49 
19 37.47 
20 39.24

Here is a photo at 20 weeks (not a very good photo but is all i have)


----------

